# Merkwürdige Telefonnummern auf der Rechnung



## Fratuschmatula (3 Dezember 2010)

Tach,

wir haben seit etwa 1,5 Jahren das Problem, auf unserer Telefonrechnung immer mal wieder mal mehr, mal weniger diverse 0137/0180-Service-Nummern zu finden, ebenso Mobilnummern, die keiner von uns kennt geschweige denn anruft. Dazu tritt i.d.R so etwas bevorzugt zu Tageszeiten auf, wo entweder niemand daheim ist oder spät nachts, wo keiner wach ist. Meist ist die "Gespächsdauer" nur zwischen 1-3sek und das im Sekundentakt kurz hintereinander bis zu 15x  "geführt". da brauche ich schon länger, überhaupt die Wahlwiederholung zu drücken und die braucht ja auch nochmal einige Zeit! Um die Verbindung also in 1sek neu wieder aufzubauen, ist so gesehen nicht mal theoretisch möglich.
Wenn ich wirklich mal meine Versicherung über 01802xxx zu 6ct. pro Anruf anrufe, notiere ich die Zeiten und um diese geht es auch nicht.
Ebenso wie wir niemals Mobilnummern über Festnetz anrufen (dazu haben wir Handys mit entsprechenden Flats bzw. Tarifen), endeckte ich kürzlich, das ich *meine eigene Mobilnummer *für 22min selber angerufen haben soll ebenso wie diverse Mobilnummern, die wiederum auch keiner kennt. Z.B. 0176xxx/0172xxx/0157xxx. Diese Nummern hat absolut niemand, die wir kennen. Vor allem, zu den unmöglichsten Tageszeiten.
Ich war daheim und ich soll mich gleichzeitig selber auf Handy angerufen haben, ich glaubs sofort.  Das nächste ist, es tauchen (selten) uns bekannte Mobilnummern auf, der Clou, diese werden ebenfalls nur i.o. angeführten Sekundentakt mehrmals kurz hintereinander angerufen, wurden aber nachweislich nie über den Festnetzanschluß gewählt und stehen nicht im internen Telefonbuch, bzw. sind nicht mal öffentlich zugänglich.
Lt. Telekom ist das alles über unseren Anschluß gelaufen und wäre so gelistet. :roll:
Das sind alles für sich "nur" geringe Beträge zwischen 5-10,-€ pro Monat, nur kleckert sich in 18 Monaten da einiges zusammen und ich habe keinen Plan, wie ich mir den Mist vom Hals schaffen kann.
Es nervt einfach! :unzufrieden:

MFG Fratsch!


----------



## Hase007 (4 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Merkwürdige Telefonnummern auf der Rechnung*

Kann es sein, daß ein Nachbar deine Telefonleitung angezapft hat um damit zu telefonieren.
Hast du schon mal deine Telefonleitung und Verteiler überprüft.


----------



## Fratuschmatula (4 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Merkwürdige Telefonnummern auf der Rechnung*

Hmm,

wir wohnen in nem EFH, allerdings mit Schnurlostele.


----------



## BenTigger (4 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Merkwürdige Telefonnummern auf der Rechnung*

Ältere Schnurlostelefone oder neuere DECT?


----------



## Fratuschmatula (5 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Merkwürdige Telefonnummern auf der Rechnung*

Ist ein DECT-Tele, die anderen sind glaub ich ja seit Jahren nicht mehr erlaubt wegen Frequenzen.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Merkwürdige Telefonnummern auf der Rechnung*

Das Gleiche hier. Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass es sich bei uns "nur" um eine Nacht, zwischen 02.00 Uhr und 03.00 Uhr, handelt. Es erfolgten ca. 60 Anwahlen zu einer 0137er (Fernsehsender 9Live) im Sekundentakt. Wir haben Widerspruch gegen die Kosten dieser Anwahlen eingelegt und die restliche Summe der Telefonrechnung bezahlt. Keiner von uns hat zu dieser nachtschlafenden Zeit telefoniert, schon gar nicht mit einer 0137er Nummer! Und den Fernsehsender 9Live können wir auch nicht empfangen. Frage mich also wie das passieren kann!? Inzwischen haben die Telekomiker uns ein Inkassobüro auf den Hals gehetzt. :|
Weiß jemand, wie man da jetzt am Besten vorgeht?


----------

